# Where should I post this thread?



## Dteyn (Apr 6, 2010)

I just made a hard drive enclosure out of my old Super Mario World cartridge.  The cartridge (like many others) has seen many, many plays through on my SNES and now it houses a 250GB SATA hard drive, which holds all of my Wii games and homebrew.

I'd like to make a tutorial thread complete with pictures, on how to modify a SNES game cart case to hold a 2.5" hard drive (with USB port).  I have a couple of questions before I do though:

- Does a thread like this already exist?  I imagine others have done the same thing and maybe someone has made a thread about it.  I remember a guy that modified an NES controller to contain a USB memory stick, that he plugs in to his Wii to play games from.  Has anyone created a thread yet about modifying a SNES cart to hold a 2.5" hard drive?  I've searched but so far haven't found anything.

- Where should I post a thread like this?  I'd like to post it in the Wii hacking section if possible, since then it'll get the most views.  Would it be better suited to post in the Wii Hardware section?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 6, 2010)

I highly doubt anyone here made a topic on how to do any of that, let alone present one to the general populous.

It could go in Wii - Hardware, Devices and Utilities (as you said), Wii - Backup Loaders, or maybe even just General Consoles Discussion. Safest bet would probably be the first, since you can tie it in and such. Eh, Wii - Games & General discussion could work too, I guess.


----------



## Dteyn (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for your comments Twiffles, much appreciated.

I'm currently documenting the build process, it should be ready to post in the next day or so.  It's a fun project and I think some people out there might get some use out a tutorial.

I did a bit more searching and it looks like there's a guy that actually sells pre-made SNES game cart hard drives (along with NES cart hard drives and even clocks), pretty cool stuff to be honest.  

I'm not surprised to find out I'm not the first to do this, with the size of 2.5" hard drives these days one can get quite creative when it comes to enclosures.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like a cool mod, but I cant really see what it has to do with wii hacking, or anything wii related myself. 

Personally I would either post the tutorial in  General off topic chat ,   General Consoles Discussion  or even   Computer Systems .


----------



## Dteyn (Apr 6, 2010)

It doesn't really have to do with Wii hacking directly, but the intended purpose of it is to use as an external storage device for the Wii (with USB Loader).  The intended target audience would be those who have a modded Wii and use a USB hard drive to store their games on.

I suppose it would make a cool hard drive for general use as well, however that's not the intended application.  I see your point however.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 6, 2010)

It sounds very cool.
Make sure you post pictures when you're finished. :]


----------



## DukeDizko (Apr 6, 2010)

Dude, I don't care where this is posted as long as I find the thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  PLEASE, do the tut!!!


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would have put it in the General Consoles Section.


----------



## Dteyn (Apr 7, 2010)

General Consoles it is.  The thread is now posted, enjoy!

[TUTORIAL] How to Make a SNES Game Cart HDD


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 7, 2010)

I always wanted to do this with a SNES cartridge, might as well try it.

You're not the one selling them on etsy are you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Dteyn (Apr 7, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> You're not the one selling them on etsy are you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, although I did see that (mentioned it in post #3).  I had the idea independently and realized by doing some searching that someone's already selling pre-made ones... well, now anyone can make their own SNES Game Cart HDD.


----------

